# Australian government seeking comment on how to make foreign-based companies more welcome



## mh36 (Feb 1, 2011)

The first thing the Australian government could do to to make foreign companies more welcome in Australia is to make Australian companies more welcome in Australia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

